# Zeitzonen Wirr-Warr: date_default_timezone_set / date_default_timezone_get



## Mik3e (2. Februar 2006)

Hi,

PHP 5 bietet ja eine nette neue Funktion um die Zeitzone für jedes Skript einzustellen:
[phpf]date_default_timezone_set[/phpf]

Eigentlich eine geniale Sache, allerdings hab ich einige Hinweise gefunden, dass es noch immer Probleme damit gibt. Beispielsweise ist die Abweichung von der GMT (Greenwich Mean Time) genau spiegelverkehrt.

Beispiele:

*New York: *
Normalerweise GMT -5
Korrekte Definition: 

```
date_default_timezone_set('Etc/GMT+5');
```

*Wien:*
Normalerweise GMT +1
Korrekte Definition: 

```
date_default_timezone_set('Etc/GMT-1');
```

Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit die Zeitzone anhand der Stadt / des Landes anzugeben. Finde ich aber supermühsam und unnötig.

*Mein Problem:*
Es gibt spezielle Zeitzonen, die um n +/- 0,5 Stunden von der GMT abweichen (z.B. Neufundland GMT -3:30). Nachdem die Doku zu diesen Funktionen noch etwas "spärlich" ist, stell ich mal die Frage in den Raum ob jemand weiß, wie man das bewerkstelligen kann.
Das funktioniert nämlich nicht:

```
date_default_timezone_set('Etc/GMT-1.5');
```

Danke & Ciao,
Mike


----------

